# Pulley Ridge



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 30, 2014)

Left out of Ft. Meyers Beach thursday evening to fish Pulley Ridge returning to port on sunday aboard the Outta Control IV.  We had a crew of 11 fishermen and despite the conditions we did rather well.  My two most memorable catches was a queen snapper and a snowy grouper double hand cranked up from around 600 ft on a jig with glow squid teasers and a close to 20 lb yellow edge grouper on the same rig. We caught good numbers of gray tilefish, snowy groupers with numerous yellow edge grouper along with blackfin tuna, a nice wahoo and a number of mutton snapper fishing at night.  The most unusual catch was a HUGE (around 40 or so lb blackfin tuna) caught by a young man on the bottom with bait in 1000ft plus water on a hand crank reel.  We basically filled up two huge fish boxes with some really tastey fish. If I can figure out how to load pictures I will, Nic, if you are on here, copy them off my facebook and load some for me.

Had we had any current, there is no telling how many fish we would have caught. Current was between .1 knots to .4 knots so there was a an extremely slow drift if any at times.  We also had a really nice queen snapper caught that went around 25 lbs which is really nice seeing how the world record is just over 27lbs.  We fished from depths averaging 550 ft to over 1100 ft and only a couple of people were using electric reels with chicken rigs, most used hand crank reels with a jig/teaser combo with small chunks of squid on the teasers.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 30, 2014)

Ah I figured out how to upload pictures, here are some more.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 30, 2014)

More pictures


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 30, 2014)

and more pictures....


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 30, 2014)

and some more pictures....


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 30, 2014)

The boat and crew was extremely nice, the food was good also. I would recommend this trip to anyone who is interested in long range party boat fishing in this part of the country.  I will be making this trip again hopefully in Sept.  We were a group of jiggers from another board that I am on, though there was one other GON member who was on this trip because like me , he is on both of these forums.  We had people in our group from as far away as Montreal and Boston Mass. on this trip along with two GA boys......


----------



## d-a (Jul 31, 2014)

Dream trip. Glad you got your yellow edge and Queen. 

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 31, 2014)

Doug, they are putting together another one in Sept. You should jump on it, if my schedule allows I am going to go. You can bring your electric reel....we need prospectors for golden tilefish....lol  My moma ain't raised no fool, I am not committing do dropping in 1000ft plus until I know there is a colony there. That yellow edge barely beat out a snowy on an electric reel to be the large grouper of the trip.  We did not do a pool because of the jig vs bait vs crank vs thumb assist....lol  I got it on a jig and crank.


----------



## d-a (Jul 31, 2014)

I need to look at the dates, sept is usually a busy month for me. 

If you need a electric I have a few that you can borrow. 

Next Friday we are going to go to a couple salt domes in 400ish ft. 

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 2, 2014)

d-a said:


> I need to look at the dates, sept is usually a busy month for me.
> 
> If you need a electric I have a few that you can borrow.
> 
> ...



What time is your boat going to be at John's?  I am assuming that is where you are going to be fishing out of.


----------



## d-a (Aug 2, 2014)

redneck_billcollector said:


> What time is your boat going to be at John's?  I am assuming that is where you are going to be fishing out of.




It will be there Thursday as long as the weather holds out. 

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 3, 2014)

d-a said:


> It will be there Thursday as long as the weather holds out.
> 
> d-a



I should be down thursday night, when are yall planning on hitting the water friday?


----------



## d-a (Aug 3, 2014)

Don't have a time yet.  Just know we have to be off the water by 6 at the latest. 

d-a


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 5, 2014)

That is a huge queen. Good looking pile of fish, too. You on FS, RBC?


----------



## DSGB92 (Aug 5, 2014)

What do y'all call that orange fish?


----------



## d-a (Aug 6, 2014)

DSGB92 said:


> What do y'all call that orange fish?



It's a queen snapper.

d-a


----------



## DSGB92 (Aug 6, 2014)

Gotcha! Thanks


----------

